# Testday in der Wahner Heide



## Neuling68 (7. Mai 2012)

Hallo Zusammen, 

jetzt wolle ich noch mal lesen, was da am Sonntag, 13.05. so abgeht. Aber die Infos sind komplett von der Seite von Radon-Bikes verschwunden!?!
Sind schon soo viele Anmeldungen eingegangen, dass H&S nicht mehr TeilnehmerInnen haben möchte!
Grüsse
Alex


----------



## Mexx4 (7. Mai 2012)

Laut Facebook auf unbekannten Termin im Sommer verschoben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Neuling68 (7. Mai 2012)

Aha, na das hätten die ja auch mal auf ihrer Seite bekannt geben können!
Passt leider zum Bild von Radon bzw. H & S. Schade...


----------



## bergfloh 7 (7. Mai 2012)

Neuling68 schrieb:


> Aha, na das hätten die ja auch mal auf ihrer Seite bekannt geben können!
> Passt leider zum Bild von Radon bzw. H & S. Schade...


Wieso,was für ein Bild ist das denn!! Bei dem momentanen Wetter ist ein neuer Termin doch nur sinnvoll,oder!?


----------



## filiale (7. Mai 2012)

Man hätte ja auch auf die Homepage schreiben können daß es sich verschiebt und nicht einfach alles löschen. (das meinte er). Nicht jeder ist auch in Facebook. Die Informationspolitik ist von Radon ist immer etwas "zäh".


----------



## zett78 (7. Mai 2012)

Neuling68 schrieb:


> Aha, na das hätten die ja auch mal auf ihrer Seite bekannt geben können!
> Passt leider zum Bild von Radon bzw. H & S. Schade...



Also ich habe eine email bekommen!
Kannst dich ja mal dort beschweren, dass sie es nicht jedem recht machen können  

Liebe Radon Testfahrer,

 erst einmal vielen Dank für Euer Interesse an unseren Bikes! Leider  haben wir heute weniger gute News für Euch: Wir haben uns nach  reiflicher Überlegung dazu entschlossen, den Testday zu verschieben. Wir  möchten Euch ein tolles Event bieten und sind der Meinung, dass der  Sommer, fernab von Landtagswahlen und Muttertag, bessere Bedingungen  dafür bereit hält. Wir hoffen auf Euer Verständnis! Der Termin wird auf  jeden Fall nachgeholt, denn aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben. Eure  Anmeldung wird auf jeden Fall für den nächsten Testday gültig sein. 


 Verbringt stattdessen einen entspannten Tag mit Eurer Ma - die wird sich freuen!


 Ein dickes Sorry!


 Viele Grüße aus Bonn,
 Martina


Martina Bogott

RADON Bikes
Siemensstraße 1
53121 Bonn





https://service.gmx.net/de/cgi/derefer?TYPE=3&DEST=http://www.radon-bikes.de


----------



## silverdiver (8. Mai 2012)

Emails bekommt ja auch nur der, der sich angemeldet hat... Alle die da nur mal sovielleichteventuellabernurbeigutemwettersichdochnochmalandersüberlegen
hinwollen haben natürlich pach gehabt.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (9. Mai 2012)

Hallo Alex,

wir haben uns zu einer Terminverschiebung entschlossen, da wir glauben, dass das Wetter im Sommer (hoffentlich) besser sein wird und wir uns momentan auf das Wesentliche konzentrieren wollen, heißt Fahrräder schrauben und versenden. 
Auf die Homepage hatte ich die Info zeitgleich mit dem Facebook-Eintrag gesetzt. Sollte eigentlich für jeden sichtbar sein. Wenn nicht, einfach die Cookies aus dem Browser löschen.

Wir hoffen auf Euer Verständnis!

Viele Grüße,
Radon-Bikes


----------

